# Crazy Monkey Defense



## Malleus (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been interested in training in MMA for quite some time, and luckily for me there's a gym that teaches MMA and BJJ in my region. However, they style of MMA taught (oxymoron I know) is called 'Crazy Monkey Defence'. It's a system developed by one Rodney King, and is heavily based upon boxing, utilizing an interesting, hunchbacked stance. From Wikipedia:

"The CMD places a strong emphasis on self-preservation and practical application. Its techniques seek to use a human being&#8217;s natural instincts to augment its application and as such remain technically simple so that it can be used in high stress situations.
Early training focuses heavily on developing a strong defense for a stand-up game. Training then proceeds to learning how to close the distance, clinch-fighting and finally grappling with an aim to returning to a stand up game."

"The Crazy Monkey Defense draws its main influence from boxing and the founder&#8217;s experience on the streets of Johannesburg but has incorporated elements from other martial arts such as Muay Thai , Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Greco-Roman wrestling and Mixed-Martial Arts."

Jason Von Flue of 'The Ultimate Fighter' fame also endorses it, though I'm not sure if that's a good thing. 

All of this sounds very solid to me. In addition I signed up to their website, and in doing so was allowed to watch one of their entry-level DVD's for free (though it was tiny, with no way to maximise the screen.) I'm of the opinion that good boxing is the cornerstone of a good self-defence/offence, and I fully intend to be simultaneously training in no-gi BJJ to supplement my groundwork (if, indeed, it needs shoring up under CMD.) Given that they use simple, basic MT kicks and knees, and look nicely into clinch-fghting (with wrestling/takedowns being my weakest area), I'm quite happy.

I suppose I'm wondering does anyone here have any experience with CMD? Any pointers? Given that it's the only MMA game in town, I'm definately going to at least give it a shot.

Cheers,
Malleus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy_Monkey_Defense
http://www.crazymonkeydefense.com/site/


----------



## Skpotamus (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have a lot of experience with CM, I only did one seminar with it.  It's basically boxing shelling.  It's stuff you'd learn at any boxing gym if you spent much time there.  

The basic idea is to get people not used to striking work comfortable with shots coming in and clinch.  Then work their ground game.  It seems fairly functional and quick to pick up.  

I think you'd learn better boxing work at a boxing gym, and I'd put forth that a muay thai gym would be even better for standup work with a good sanshou gym being even better (their clinch work is throw/takedown heavy).  But the CM does work, and if it's under one roof, then more the better.  

If you REALLY want to learn boxing, check around for local boxing gyms.  Most towns/cities have them around, they just might be a little hard to find.  

Good luck and report back what you think of it.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have train in a CMD gym. It is actually defensive boxing with some clinch work. 

The philosophy of the founder is that when he trained boxing, he notice that beginners get hit in the head a lot and he feel it is not right so he modified it. He used to be part of the Straight blast gym, and the Aliveness method so you should be able to fight by training CMD.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 5, 2010)

I've trained CMD as well. I find it to be a very good approach for boxing.


----------



## Malleus (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

For those of you who trained in it, what is the level of footwork? I'd be quite happy with perfecting a strong thai low roundhouse and maybe front kicks, but so far all I've heard/seen has been in relation to handwork, save for wikipedia.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 5, 2010)

Malleus, have you looked up Rodney's YouTube channel? IT could give you a pretty good feel for the overall style.

http://www.youtube.com/crazymonkeydefense


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2010)

Here are some video clips:

http://www.youtube.com/crazymonkeydefense#p/u/8/j8vQ2ZXvwRA

http://www.youtube.com/crazymonkeydefense#p/u/27/6mFJKx-6LRk

http://www.youtube.com/crazymonkeydefense#p/u/26/KrFM-T9jwRw


----------



## Malleus (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've subscribed to their Youtube channel and gone through most of their stuff. I've also gotten my hands on King's Street Boxing Guide, which forms the backbone of CMD.

They do train in kicks it seems, and it's exactly what I wanted. All low and simple: thai roundhouse, sidekick/stomp, frontkick/stomp, inverted stomps. I'm led to believe they utilise thai knee and elbow strikes from the clinch too. Really liking what I'm seeing.

Concurrent with BJJ it should provide a very nice system. Cheers for the help!


----------

